# Killer bees!



## Palladium (Mar 17, 2021)

Boy i kicked a hornets nest tonight! I exposed a guy who was running a minting scam on another board and man where those people mad! It's funny how when people discover they have been scammed they don't attack the guy doing the scamming, they attack the messenger! I guess when you have been scammed it's hard to admit you were played!


----------



## kurtak (Mar 17, 2021)

Ralph - can you provide a link to that board

kurt


----------



## justinhcase (Mar 17, 2021)

Palladium said:


> Boy i kicked a hornets nest tonight! I exposed a guy who was running a minting scam on another board and man where those people mad! It's funny how when people discover they have been scammed they don't attack the guy doing the scamming, they attack the messenger! I guess when you have been scammed it's hard to admit you were played!



You have to be so careful calling such people out.
It is the right thing to do, but they have some very potent defences mostly around the use of other people.
I found this out the hard way and have stopped doing so for my own good.
https://youtu.be/NCb0dUfG6yg


----------



## rickbb (Mar 18, 2021)

The more you try to convince someone they are in a cult or following a false path, the more they will believe they are right and you are not.


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 18, 2021)

It is painful realizing you have been fooled. It's a lot easier to defend it and continue believing in a lie.

Göran


----------



## Ohiogoldfever (Apr 3, 2021)

Goran that is the most elegant way to describe our world as of the last...... 30 years.


----------

